# So for those that budget, how did your year turn out and changes



## Kristinemomof3

You'll be making for next year?
I am going over food/home supplies/pet supplies. I'm pretty happy that our average is $688.52/mo for groceries, eating out, pets, home supplies, for a family of 5, that's not back, 3 teens that eat like horses. I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and plugging away. So what have you noticed about the year and what changes will you be making?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll take a look at it more closely when I start work on the taxes, but I'm sure the property insurance and health insurance will be going up in 2015. Grocery costs may go up, but that will be more than offset by savings in travel and eating out (2014 was a heavy travel year). I'm planning to have a big garden this year also, which increases expenses in one area but greatly decreases it in others. There were some "one of" expenses for the year now ending, such as a hammer mill project and a garden fence, but those seem to crop up every year. So I cannot say those costs will go away, just be something different. I already know that I have to put siding on the "guest" house next door for example. 

The long and short of it is that there's still enough money in the bank to pay bills, the fire is warm this morning, the coffee is hot, and God still watches over the sparrow and by grace more than can be measured still watches over me. It's a wonderful mystery...kinda' like my budget working out every year so far.


----------



## where I want to

For the first time in a long while, I'm ending the year with an increase in savings. Mostly due to no dog (vet costs for old dogs are killer) and having a doctor that is so bad, I'm afraid to go see her (old people's vet bills are killer too.)

I must say that the op's budget for that many people seems pretty outstanding to me.


----------



## TxGypsy

My savings have been hammered pretty hard this year. The really sad thing is that I don't have much to show for it. Taxes ate up a huge hunk. Due to a crooked trustee I got zinged for taxes on money that I never received. The IRS really doesn't much care about that though. No choice, had to pay it. 

Seems like all summer long there was expense after large expense that was something there was no way to do for cheaper and that I had no choice on. I even had a tree split in a storm and fall on my camper van! Which required a winch truck and a crew. Things like that all danged year.

I'm really hoping for a very much calmer year this year. That will mean a lot less in the way of expenses.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Last year was a difficult year in that my entire life changed leaving me the only one to get *everything* done with a very low income. I *did *manage quite nicely and, with the help of kind strangers, even got ahead in food processing. So, though the year was hard, I'm starting 2015 off with a nice supply of foods in my deep freezer(s), I'm still NOT in debt and all my animals are healthy.

The major change for 2015 was started late 2014, i.e. spending my leisurely hours on reading the Scriptures from front to back (old and new testaments). The rest of my time will be to keep everything on this homestead functioning and to continue learning how to do what I'm faced with as it arises.


----------



## newcolorado

I came out a few dollars ahead. Changes I will watch the grocery bill a bit more and no luxury items. Will still buy nuts for baking and share my baked goods. I need to organize the pantry better. I need to use of some things I have. Need to do more baking of bread. I want to do more sewing of quilts.


----------



## Shrek

My three year or kick the bucket ledger balance is still in place and my yearly post budget surplus finished better than it did at the end of 2013.


----------



## unregistered358895

This year has wreaked havoc on our finances. Many family tragedies translated into having to close the business down intermittently, which in turn meant draining savings to keep the doors open. Our HVAC system just pooped out for the last time, so we are starting the year off with a several thousand dollar deficit. This year is going to be about really buckling down, taking the rest of our financial hits, and doing our best to not lose our shirts.

On a positive note, my newest novel is doing rather well, so maybe that will keep going and help out with a bill or two.

Chins up!


----------



## pixiedoodle

always looking for ways to conserve. this yr. i am drastically cutting serving sizes & all the food item i freeze will be portioned smaller as well. i frz a lot & have found that each yr we age we seem to eat smaller & smaller portions.i cook BIG sometimes & freeze the extra. same now except the portions are going to be way smaller. hope this will also help us watch how much food we are packing into the frzrs. i have so much in there now I think we could easily live for 6 mths or more even if i didn't buy anything else except basics that we seem to need/ buy over & over wkly. no more full pound of beans cooked. now just cooking 1/2 or even 1/3. with soup I am cooking big but frzing in smaller portions & hope this will not only last longer but be just the right size per meal. we have spent aprx $4,000 per yr with very little variances since 2005. However, for that much $$ spent we know that we are buying less & less with that same amt each year. it's getting tougher but we are determined to spend less, waste less & still be well nourished & have a reserve in the cupboards & freezers. we garden & can & try hard to have zero food dollar waste. we have to as we have a very limited budget in our retirement. wish i had put forth this much effort when the income was higher but we didn't... hard lesson learned but learned none the less.


----------



## Murphy223

This year was bad. I had health issues which forced me to give up teaching adult Ed. My regular teaching job pay was reduced and huge raise in costs for my health care. My savings is gone. I owe thousands in medical bills. Began gardening and canning. The only part of my budget staying in check is food. Heath is getting better. Had roomates that cost me more in utilities and aggravation then they paid. Learned a hard lesson there. So this year will be better. I have not bought anything new, clothes etc for two years. Have sold most of anything of value. Funny thing is my family has no idea. Neither do the neighbors. Miss eating out and pizza. Funny I never thought twice about meeting friends for dinner before. Now I just politely decline. I have a student who hunts who gave me venison. I told him o had never had it. Truth. It was so good. I thanked him and his family and gave them some jars of salsa and jellies. I got 8 pkgs of ground venison and some blackstrap. This family has no idea how much that meat is still feeding me today. Last week he brought me some walleye. They went ice fishing. Yumm. Kind people are out there I try to do the same. Sorry. This must have hit a nerve but this year has to be better.


----------



## Murphy223

I am hoping for a calmer year as well. No savings is just plain scary to be honest. Darn those medical bills. Hopefully both of us will do better this year.


----------



## where I want to

Murphy223 said:


> I am hoping for a calmer year as well. No savings is just plain scary to be hon. st. Darn those medical bills. Hopefully both of us will do better this year.


I read your two posts with quite a bit of sympathy. And truly hope with you for a better year for you.


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, we too were not wise with money when there was more. No we are learning and better late than never...

There will be more garden growing this year, more canning, more coupon clipping, more buying meat when there is a good sale and freezing. Also maybe a pt job to supplement income. 

There is a looming $600.00 penalty for the ACA that will be due next year. I paid for healthcare for several months and got nothing in return but debt and heartburn. No one better ever fault me for being distrusting of politicians (ANY politicians). For what I've/we've paid in premiums and penalties I could have seen my doctor a couple of times and had a few tests run. Yep, again, older and wiser... although some would debate the wiser... :happy2:


----------



## Murphy223

As soon as I am able I will get a second job. Sucks that at 60. I am alone (but better than being in an abusive marriage). And really just starting over.


----------



## TheMartianChick

Hubby retired in January, so I am still tweaking the monthly budget. So far, I am learning that I am not as disciplined with grocery spending as I thought that I was. In the first two months of the year, we have gone out for lunch more often than the plan allows. In our defense, the month of February includes Valentine's Day, hubby's birthday and our anniversary!

We've saved a bit of money by opting not to pay for vision and dental insurance yet, since we already had those types of services completed at the end of 2014.

Our heating bills for the past 2 months are higher than we'd like due to the bitter cold temperatures and the fact that we ran low on firewood. Despite these things, we are counting our blessings and think that we're doing pretty well. When spring arrives, the spending will begin in earnest as we will be working on our current properties and buying a new one. With our fingers crossed, we are hoping that we locate another good rental and not a money pit!


----------



## COSunflower

I will have been a year in April since I retired due to medical issues. I have a very limited income but no less than when I worked minus the gas to get to work, work lunches, clothes etc. I have been healthier than I have been in a long time - haven't seen the dr. all year!!! I used IAP funds to pay off drs, do repairs around the house, and stock up on some basics. I live very frugally and always have. I haven't had a credit card in over 10 years. I decided when I paid it off that from then on, if I didn't have the money for something, I would save for it and then if I still wanted it, buy it. Best thing I ever did! It's amazing how quickly the "need" for something goes away when you know it will take you months to save for it. LOL!!! I have JUST enough to get by each month and still save back $100 towards yearly property taxes. Perfect.


----------



## TxHorseMom

This year is getting tough. Had my pay cut by 20%. Thanks Obama Care. That really hurts. Last wee, our AC went out. Cost $385 to put freon in it. It's an old unit and they can't get parts for it anymore. He said it might last the summer. I live in east Texas and we can get into the triple digits in the summer. Then we noticed a leak in our roof. I went up there to check it out and sweep off debris from the rain we has the other day. Noticed several soft spots, and a really bad spot that I almost put my foot through! So basically, we need a new roof too. Really sucks. Looks like I'm going to get a part time job to add to my full time job. Yea.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

We are on a tight budget. My wife quite her job last year to be sahm and educate our children. So the money task switched to all me. We cut off cable, Internet and phone. We use our cellphones for Internet and movie watching now. Was tight early on. But then she started really getting into crafting and soap making and a ton of other stuff to make extra money. We also can and Butcher about 85 % of our food. So that really helped. This year is starting off much better. We set up at several farm markets and just got a great deal from a local business owner. She owns a great pet store. She asked us to do one side of it with our goods because she thought they were great. No monthly fee. Just 10% of the take each month. Couldn't beat that. So hopefully this year's budget will look a little better.


----------



## hengal

TxHorseMom said:


> This year is getting tough. Had my pay cut by 20%. Thanks Obama Care. That really hurts. Last wee, our AC went out. Cost $385 to put freon in it. It's an old unit and they can't get parts for it anymore. He said it might last the summer. I live in east Texas and we can get into the triple digits in the summer. Then we noticed a leak in our roof. I went up there to check it out and sweep off debris from the rain we has the other day. Noticed several soft spots, and a really bad spot that I almost put my foot through! So basically, we need a new roof too. Really sucks. Looks like I'm going to get a part time job to add to my full time job. Yea.


I feel for you. We really, really need a new roof and I'm just not sure where the $$ is going to come from.


----------



## newcolorado

Because of added cost I have to really tighten down my budget I find. $100 a trip to the doctor and only two trips a year of I do not get sick in between checkups. . He no longer has Thursday hours so my son has to take me in. I was going in on senior bus and only goes once a month on Thursday. Copay is up a bit too. Few dollars increases here and there eat up money. Budgeting I hope will do it. 

I plan no clothes buying this year but snow boots as my old pair very old and I have bought a pair snow boots. Goodwill. I shop thrift shops.


----------



## light rain

Newcolorado, you can get very good buys at thrift shops and yard sales. I wanted leather steel toe boots but when I went to price new ones they were way out of my price range. 

Last fall I found a pair in my size at a Goodwill for under $10.00. Hardly worn. I checked out the price of new ones. Over $200.00. I believe these were originally military issue for a woman soldier in the desert. I am grateful to have them when I go out in the woods with the chainsaw.

Estate sales can be great but if you don't have a good no call you could end up spending more than you wanted...


----------



## pixiedoodle

still plugging away at living on same income. seems that everything goes up but the SS etc. seems the house payment, & ins. supplement increase far excede any SS raise. no way to stay ahead but trying hard to stay level. if the ss goes up the rise in sup. health care goes up that much + more. same with goceries & utilities. just keep skimping & stretching all food items to the max. just eat less, buy less & seemingly spend more. my car is 20 yrs old & needs over a thousand dollars of repairs. it rides like a go cart...it is a 1995 geo metro..... can't afford to replace it but don't want to put another $1500 + in repairs either. not highway worthy so just putt around town to junk stores & grocery stops etc. i guess we'll just keep fixing it . anyway you look at it, it is cheaper than buying a new or newer one. can't afford to replace it anyway. mine only has 67,000 miles on it. bot it 10 yrs ago with 27,000 miles on it & 10 yrs old. nothing fancy but it just keeps going. so i guess we're actually lucky with what we have. bot a new honda crv nearly 2 yrs ago & that is for traveling & to MIL's house 4 hrs away so it is the only dependable car for highway driving. lucky to have it & pd cash so will prob. drive it till we're too darn old to drive at all. you just have to go with the flow & adjust to what you have at hand. just do the best you can & keep moving forward. when my car shoots craps then i think we'll just be a one car family. life is what it is & we just keep doing the best we can with what we have to work with. we are more blessed than many & thankfully not jealous of those blessed with more. we're ok with what we have & who we are.


----------



## newcolorado

light rain, You are right one can get really good buys. I buy like new walking shoes at thrift for $2. $50 to $65 dollar shoes. My doctor wants me walking a mile a day. Good shoes really help. Goodwill was high on snow boots. 

Dixie, I know, my SS increase goes for Med Ins that came up. Got to have. 83 and heart condition. I have copays. I do not drive anymore. I use senior bus what I can. Today senior goes to a city. We can shop and have lunch. I have asked to go to the thrift shop there. We have never gone to it. I live in a small town miles from any city. We go to this city maybe once a year. Bus be here 8:30 to pick me up. Yes, it comes to my house. If things go ok we will stop at the thrift shop.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Good luck thrift store shopping! My favorite way to shop! I'm on an email list of a couple of thrift shops in town. They email you when they are going to have a sale. A really nice one will have bag sales.you can fill a plastic bag with as much clothing items as you can for $1! Those are usually at the end of a season when they want to clear out merchandise, but they throw one in occasionally for $2 a bag. Or they will say "This Sat 50% off all home foods.". You get the idea. Can get the grandkids some nice clothes for their birthday and sometimes myself too! You might want to see if your area does something like this so you can plan a trip!


----------



## newcolorado

Living in small town about 80 miles to any city I do not get to thrifts often. I try to have a few clothes and shoes ahead. So never desperate . All from thrifts. 

The thing that has me budgeting tight is my two trips a year to my doctor. I can figure $100 a trip will do that plus copay.. Twice a year unless get sick. I use those two trips to shop too. I get to stores I don't get to otherwise. Budget sure makes the difference.


----------



## light rain

Newcolorado, how do you find ways to save on your food expenses? Do you have a place for a little garden and do you have some economical recipes to share?

I bought a fresh ham hock yesterday, soaked some black beans last night and cooked up the combination this am. Added spices, onion, carrots and celery. Pretty good, it just needs some more salt and pepper.

Can your son take you one day a month to thrift and grocery stores?


----------



## emdeengee

We have a very detailed budget which we follow very rigidly. 

I created a spread sheet which takes about 10-15 minutes a week to keep up-to-date tracking all income and expenses and running balances. 

Admittedly it is second nature for me because it is my career but it is easy enough and so self explanatory that anyone in the family can do it and even take over at anytime. 

For us this budget has been the foundation for our current financial success - no debt, savings, living below our means and being self sufficient.

When I say detailed I do mean detailed. It is a distribution sheet - enter the income and then disperse the predetermined amounts to all the different columns covering all the categories.

Some of the most important categories other than all the standard ones are Grocery Stock Up which allows us to save a lot by always having money to buy items on sale; Inflation - putting aside 10% of our monthly bills aside for the next year; and $1 a Day savings which is just putting $1 aside for each of us for fun and adventure.

We have followed the age old advice of "always pay yourself first" which means that the first disbursement of any net income goes into your savings for emergency and retirement. This can be any amount YOU think is necessary but we go with 10%. 

When you do this you are always and automatically saving and it actually helps you to live below your means because once you move that money into savings then all you have left is all you have left to live on so you adjust your spending to this.

So to answer the original question. We did very well despite having quite a few extra expenses this year - but we saved for them (i.e. new fridge and stove) or had built up a fund for them (i.e. veterinary expenses) so they were paid cash. Our savings are right on point because we never vary the amount and do it right away and then never think of it unless we have an emergency. We buy everything cash and if a particular budget column does not have enough money in it we wait. Never spend more than you have (i.e. clothing. If you have $200 for new winter boots for the family then you find boots that fit into that $200)

Since we do put 10% of our income aside for Inflation (increases in all expenses) we understand that sometimes you just have to earn a little more in order to stay on track.


----------



## CountryMom22

We seem to be holding steady. No huge changes this year: still we are not getting anywhere. We do put money into savings but with both of us being self employed we never know how much money we will make each month so budgeting is very challenging. We bought a used car in Nov so our bills increased then, but manageable. Unfortunately that car broke down on Friday and I still don't know what's wrong with it or what it will cost to fix. Then to add insult to injury, I just got a call from my son. His truck was just totaled in an accident (not his fault). Now we are short 2 vehicles with no money to replace the old pick up he usually drives. Thank God no one was hurt!

I guess we will just tighten our belts a little further and make due. Hopefully, son can borrow a truck from his boss so he can get back and forth to work, so he can save up and buy another truck. This is going to be one expensive life lesson for my 17 year old.

No matter how bad things get, I keep telling myself that it can always be worse. Take care! Sue


----------



## light rain

For your son's truck, since it was not his fault, isn't someone else responsible for his loss and a rental vehicle? Enterprise I believe, rents trucks...


----------



## newcolorado

I have been sick two weeks now with a cold or what ever it is. Had allergy and cold on top I guess. 

Trip to city cost over $40 in gas. My son took me in March to doctor. I paid gas and lunch. It costs for son to take me. And gas is coming back up here. I have to go back to doctor in Sept. 

Tomorrow I go to big city for eye doctor appt. I will go on the senior bus as day they go in. Saves me money.


----------



## newcolorado

I don't have any special recipes but cook from scratch. No fancy stuff. beans, rice, pastas . Chicken is the cheapest meat. Just me to feed and not a big meat eater. Doctor insists I must keep wt down. Heart diet so things I can not eat and things I have to eat. 

I do have 4 framed garden beds but arthritis has been too bad. RA and have dry MD. Not seeing good but was not worse yesterday. They wanted copay upfront, I knew they would. Vitamins seems only thing to fight it. This is a big expense. I have tried to cut vitamins expenses and get big jars at Sams of what I can. (DIL has card.) I have cut expenses where I can. Big city no sales tax on food. here and Vernal 4% and even that adds up. Sams is not always cheapest on food and some things. 

When I bake I share with son and his wife. With hands so sore have not been baking any breads. Need to go back to baking. 

yesterday I took my lunch and ate on the bus. I know eating out on Thursdays is costing me. I budget it in. Bus we donate a $1 on Thursdays if we want. I budget that in. Internet cost me but have to have for my phone.


----------



## pixiedoodle

discovered 2+ wks ago that my 20 yr old Geo metro actually now needed $3,000 in repairs. i thot 1,000-$1500 was bad enough. so, it got traded off for a 13 yr old saturn with 80,000 miles. was able to pay cash & it is in pretty good condition for it's age & tires are good. so, it will serve me just fine. don't drive much now that i'm retired. we have been driving it for errands etc around KC & saving the 2 yo honda suv for highwy trips to take care of recently widowed MIL, 4 hrs away. sometimes life just happens when you're not looking & you've got to make some changes that you weren't planning on. since i've retired i've only been driving my car about 2,500 miles a yr so was happy to find a newer used car that we feel we can trust to get us where we need to go. we live in the middle of kansas city metro so need something we can count on. we inherited a bass boat from deceased FIL so it got sold & used the $$ to buy the used car. we are blessed.


----------



## CountryMom22

Light Rain, yes the other driver's insurance will pay something for his truck but it was basically a rusted bucket of bolts anyway. Even if they pay the $1200 that the truck cost when he bought it a year ago, I don't think he will find anything in that price range again. He literally bought that one from the scrap yard! Luckily between my son and my husband they were able to get it on the road and make it safe for very little money. My son has the unlimited use of a farm truck from his boss right now (very generous of him!). He knows my son is a great worker and doesn't want to lose him.

Luckily, my car repair turned out to be nothing and since I have towing from AAA, it didn't cost me anything out of pocket. A few days spent at home turned into extra time to get things done around here, so no big loss. Hopefully all will go well with the insurance companies and we can start looking for another truck soon.


----------



## newcolorado

2014 I came out okay. Made it on SS ok. 

2015 well I hope will break even at least. Bank changed their statement forms. Figured that out after a couple a months and then they changed the date they do them. Another mess me up. RM Med Ins comes up for 2016 by $9. So more budget fun with that and other increases. Budget is way to do it. No increase in SS.


----------



## light rain

Good to hear from you! A friend of mine in Florida had a big mess with another bank taking over her bank. Statements were delayed over 2 weeks. 

Were you able to do any gardening or baking over the summer? Hands any better?

Some very generous friends and neighbors gave me grapes and I made grape jam for the 1st time. Some was fruit leather, some grape syrup and some came out just right. In things like this I am a slow learner...  I've got boxes of canning jars already for next year and will be going out in February cutting/prunning vines of mine to see if I can get them to produce like their vines. 

Stay warm!


----------



## newcolorado

*LIGHT RAIN*
*Bank is ok and have been with them since in 64. Things got changed around. Their new computer program I have not found any bugs so far. I will learn to read it. The statement goes through end of the 6th and I get as late as the 20th. Holiday will mess up the time and late. 15/16 is best they do. I know how to do the total and so on. I I get all my check mailed in time, just add my SS check and I that I have. *

*I always made jam and jelly with sure jell or such. No problem. I was teen ager, when I started and mom would watch the clock as no second hand. I would make jelly with grape Koolaid. They all ate it fine and glad to have it. *

*I have not baked bread but make cookies. I have to wear a wrist support to mix and lift. I can have Tylenol or Ibuprofen. Doctor says no arthritis meds. RA I am better. No garden. No arm and upper body exercises. Said squeeze balls ok. *


----------



## newcolorado

*Well the bank called DIL and they set an appointment up for me for mid Dec. Some guy be there to see if get more interest and stuff. *

*So far this year I am okay. I ran a quick check what I think will be end of Dec. Should be ahead a little. Still wait and see. *


----------



## pixiedoodle

pixiedoodle said:


> still plugging away at living on same income. seems that everything goes up but the SS etc. seems the house payment, & ins. supplement increase far excede any SS raise. no way to stay ahead but trying hard to stay level. if the ss goes up the rise in sup. health care goes up that much + more. same with goceries & utilities. just keep skimping & stretching all food items to the max. just eat less, buy less & seemingly spend more. my car is 20 yrs old & needs over a thousand dollars of repairs. it rides like a go cart...it is a 1995 geo metro..... can't afford to replace it but don't want to put another $1500 + in repairs either. not highway worthy so just putt around town to junk stores & grocery stops etc. i guess we'll just keep fixing it . anyway you look at it, it is cheaper than buying a new or newer one. can't afford to replace it anyway. mine only has 67,000 miles on it. bot it 10 yrs ago with 27,000 miles on it & 10 yrs old. nothing fancy but it just keeps going. so i guess we're actually lucky with what we have. bot a new honda crv nearly 2 yrs ago & that is for traveling & to MIL's house 4 hrs away so it is the only dependable car for highway driving. lucky to have it & pd cash so will prob. drive it till we're too darn old to drive at all. you just have to go with the flow & adjust to what you have at hand. just do the best you can & keep moving forward. when my car shoots craps then i think we'll just be a one car family. life is what it is & we just keep doing the best we can with what we have to work with. we are more blessed than many & thankfully not jealous of those blessed with more. we're ok with what we have & who we are.


 so, since i wrote that my geo metro totally shot craps & I traded for a 2002 saturn with 80,000 miles. we've had 5 saturn & drove them to death all around 200,000 miles. did' worry about one with 80,000 since i just seldom get out on the hi way. well of course after only 1300 miles i put on it the transmission went out. it is no in the shot for a 2300$$ transmission replacement along with a motor mount etc. going to get it back tom. didn't want to do it but cheaper than finding yet another used car. i only dive about 200 miles a month. the warranty was only 60 days & of course they say they ck it all out. well, it seems they were totally dishonest on this one & checked out nothing. my loss of course as they take no resposibility after the 60 days...it's been 5 months..... you know they did Not ck any of the stuff as it also has a power steering leak too.... hmmm no more business at the honda dealer in overland park ks!! wish when we purchased our new honda we had known what louses they were. can't trust any of them obviously!
however, life moves on. we learn from our mistakes & keep on going.


----------



## light rain

Pixiedootle, sorry to hear of the car news. Auto repair has been a real drain for us too over the years. Right now we have a good, honest mechanic. I pray for him and his family like I pray for our own. Partly because he is such a good person and partly because I know if he would quit work we would be up a creek... Been there and it is indeed unpleasant... :yuck:

For anyone wanting to bake bread but finds it difficult due to arthritis or some other problem DH bought a bread maker from WM last year and it works well for us. I do most of the grocery shopping and told him that WM has Dakota bread flour, 25 lbs. for about $10.00. So this week I'll go out and get a big bag and we'll portion it up in plastic containers and freeze the flour. 

That blasted Obama care penalty is still looming like a big old blue jay that has eaten more than it's fill of mulberries and just looking for a helpless target.  I know when it is going to drop just not sure what is the best way to prepare. We will see...


----------



## newcolorado

*I don't have to mess with O care. On Medicare and Rocky Mountain. But be like $255 total a month this coming year. And I have copays. RM has drug Ins. I live on SS, *

*I have a bread machine but it only mix one loaf. I like flat bread and cinnamon rolls. I get bread flour at Sam's in 25# . I use for every thing. No I do not have a Sam's card. DIL has one. I have not seen 25# bread flour at WM. Have not looked lately. *

*No car expenses as do not drive and use senior bus. But doctor trips I pay son's gas and buy lunch. That $100 a trip. But we shop too. This medical stuff adds up. *

*And I can tell you if that guy at bank I am to talk to if he is selling Nursing Home Ins or trust he will not sell me. I presume son will expect me to pay for gas and that and lunch be $100. I am kind of spitting over this as doubt the guy can help me any. Jodi at bank set it up. One on one and not a group talk I take it.. Said bring my papers. Bank statement? MPOA? I presume money things. Be my bank statement. *


----------



## Forcast

I had my phone and internet disconnected for awhile, had to have surgery so I paid the bill up and had it turned back on, first bill came last month and with all the rehook up fees it was too much for me to cover again, so I had them disconnect it all again for Dec 1st. This morning I pick up the phone to see if it was off,yep it off. but internet is still on so I get on the internet for Frontier and ask why I still have intenet, they tell me it costs $9.99 to turn it off, so I ask what it costs to keep internet broad band without the phone, $35 a month with both $98 a month, so they said since I didnt pay the $9.99 yet to disconnect the broadband I can keep it for the $35 a month, go figure. not sure if I can find something that will work like a phone for broadband, one of my kids uses skipe.


----------



## CountryMom22

Hubby and I are always "discussing" where our money goes. It doesn't matter how well we budget, things never seem to work out. There is always more month than there is money. The car costs, whether repairs or payments or gas, keep us guessing. We never know when the next shoe will drop.

Then you go to the store and find that food costs have gone up. Just one more hit to the budget. The O care thing has us perpetually screwed up. Our premiums may have gone down (temporarily) but our co pays are higher, out of pocket costs and deductibles have gone up. I'm so tired of the rat race. But we just don't know what else to do.

We do/make as much of our own things as is possible while running two small businesses. Always trying to save money but we just don't seem to get ahead. It gets discouraging after a while. Just have to keep keepin' on.


----------



## newcolorado

*I am working on budget for Dec, Jan, Feb, and March. March I need stock up money. Just basic foods to replace what I use. And $100 trip to doctor. Guess $100 trip this month for that bank deal. They take me and fair I pay. Some bills one can not figure ahead. Have to have savings.*


----------



## light rain

Newcolorado, how far is that trip to the bank round trip? :huh:


----------



## Forcast

some of my docs are 1:45 minutes away, just one way to town is 12 miles. Its the gas, time and lunch it adds up. Know the feeling


----------



## light rain

$100.00 gas and lunch. Hmmnnn... Really? :hrm:


----------



## newcolorado

*Light Rain*
*180 miles round trip. Good two hour drive to bank over narrow winding mountain Pass. Then after that into big city to shop. Makes it 180 miles. It will be slower now it is winter time. *


----------



## light rain

Maybe I don't understand the geography in your area. My/our bank is within 20 miles of us. Do you not have a viable bank closer to where you live?

Doctors here involve a 40 to 60 mile trip one way and that costs about 20 dollars in gas both ways. VW Sometimes we buy bread and get cheese before the trip back home. We went to Olive Garden the last time because we had a gift certificate. We won't do that again! The quality of the food wasn't any higher but the costs sure were... Had to add considerable $$$ to the gift certificate with food and tip.

I hope things go better for you. I still don't understand why it would cost $100.00 per trip...


----------



## newcolorado

*I live in small town out in gas/oil field. There is a small bank. I prefer the one I have used since 64. Cities are very far apart here. This county has one small city and the little town I live in. Mountains here. Yes, they have clinic hospital here. Only doctors here at clinic and they rotate and in Aug I never got in to see one. DIL took me to after hour clinic and I saw a NP. He did fine. They have ER 24/7 and a doctor on it. I do use local hospital for my blood tests. Cities and towns are few and far between here. *


----------



## pixiedoodle

how did the year turn out? like all the rest since we retired...everything has gone up but our incomes. all of our supplemental F & D plan premiums both jumped a lot. our income did NOT. so, dh back working PT while it lasts we'll be glad for the extra $$. it barely makes up for the other increases in our budget. but, hey, better than nothing. i continue to manage the cooking, eating, canning, freezing, portion of our budget the best i can & am determined to stay OUT of the grocery stores for the month of january at least unless i run out of something vital...bread milk eggs, etc. i think we are pretty stocked up to get thru the month & then some. eating up ALL food scraps & turning them into something edible ..no food waste for us! that is a BIG part of our small income..food & insurances. can't fix the insurance costs but can control the food budget & usage. we've cut the cable back to min & use netflix & antenna up in attic & it works for us. cell phone is higher than desired but only phone. going to cheaper plan in july. just do what we can, when we can to cut back everywhere that we can. at least both cars are pd. for. that's progress for us right now. praying for no major dental issues this coming year!


----------



## newcolorado

*There are changes in things here. My doctor called one week before Xmas and told he will no longer be in the office after end Dec. .I went to him over 25 years. So I had to find a new primary care doctor. I signed on with a new doctor here at the clinic/hospital. They rotate and work one week on and one week off. Check ups that will work ok but if get sick? They now have 5 doctors. They take my Ins okay here. Which has came up $9 a month for 2016. Came up this year too. I think copays the same for next year. No trips but I did my shopping then and to hearing aid person and bank. Twice a year. Unless sick. My son canceled the trip to big city in Dec due to storm.*

*My phone is high with added internet to it. Land line which I need. No TV. I have been trying to make quilts and did buy material. Much less this year. Next year probably none. *


----------



## romysbaskets

This is the year that we will be empty nesters. We will be moving back to Washington which will lower our cost of living tremendously! It is bittersweet of course..... One son will stay here and the other is moving back before we are. There are three cars in my name, one is my younger sons. We are giving my older son our minivan and keeping the trailblazer. Thanks to our son in law who runs an autobody shop, he found 2 of our cars cheap for us. All our cars are owned, no payments. We have low insurance due to great driving records. We don't have credit cards. Our cost of living will be so much lower when the boys move out. 

It has cost us so much to live out here renting and also keeping our mortgage paid in Washington, we have no savings. I think it is a plus that we kept up with the bills in 2015! 

The OP had listed a pretty reasonable cost per month these days for food/pet/household needs. For 5 people, that sounded great!

My idea is this for us:

There is a boat in our driveway on the island which we own. We could use a kicker motor to drive it to my son in laws area. He will haul it out, help us seal up the back professionally where the outdrive is which we will remove and the engine he will hoist out. The motor needs too much work. Then, we will get a good outboard motor and a kicker motor for the boat to mount on the back. This will also free up the motor compartment for storage. They have a spare room while we take a week to do this. Then, we put the boat back in the water and live on it part time as we go back and forth to our island home in the summer. The home needs paint and repairs....I will barter and do work with hubby as well to get her back to her lovely self. I intend on making our home a vacation rental to keep the payment made for us.  We could stay on our boat into the Fall. By then, we will figure out where we are going or could just move into the home for the winter. Living there full time year round is of a concern, no daily ferry, no medical facility or store or businesses there...which means an emergency helicopter ride or fast boat ride for any medical emergency. We aren't getting younger and I know we should be closer to a medical facility should we need one. Hubby's family has heart attacks being prevalent. I would not want to put him out there again full time as he already has borderline high blood pressure. All his sisters are on high blood pressure medication. I don't see retirement in our view at this time.


----------



## newcolorado

*I am still waiting on Dec checking statement. Should be here soon. 6 to 6 on month since they changed it. Seems like 10 days to get it then. My fast check figuring I should have some money left. It will go towards taxes. So I am ahead for last year, so I have came out better for 2015. *


----------



## Shrek

For the last 10 to 12 years I have not had to alter the worse case projection of my budget and by the time I paid all 15 items on my month to month worse case budget based on the highs the bills reached during 2006.

Each month each bill came in $4.55 for the least under the 2006 max budget value to sometimes $90 less on my electric which jumped the most in 2006 so I have continued to form letter that projected budget to the next month for the decade

After entering the actual payment made , for example my worse winter my electric peaked to $218 due to a month with highs barely in the 30s, so I still project $220 for the months electric even if it is only $101 that s aid and entered into the actual payment column.

After all 15 bills are paid I subtract the actual total from the projected, withdraw the amount for luxury purchases or cash on hand emergency fund that I keep at home.

So far for this first month of 2016 my BC/BS monthly premium has gone up over it worse case max by $3 but when they dropped some covered services I have no intention of using in 2005 the premium dropped $30 a month from the amount it was when I chose the plan because it was the plan that had what I wanted.

So far this month my fuel budget is way below my usual budgeted amount so I can use that to cover the health insurance increase until I see how my other bills react to the Dec Fed rate increase and current economy as all my bills except my electric and water reclock between now and March.

If they increase above the current projection budget I will use the savings I have on hand to make the difference and withdraw from one of my low risk after tax investments enough to increase my budget for the year and to have a bit to wildcat invest in a local small business or buy and sell four or five used cars to add to my projected budge for 2017 and save to restore the amount I pulled from the low risk fund the amount I will be withdrawing for this years budget if needed

Hopefully in a few years I will have a yearly worse case projected budget I can use for a few years with a surplus each month as the actual payments come up short of what I project as "plan for the worse but enjoy the letter from home comfort of lower actual costs" has worked for me for the 35 years I have been managing my own money so far .


----------



## newcolorado

*Shrek*
* I add up all the bills I pay by check. yearly ones divide by 12. Some bills like med copays I guess some over what I know for sure will be paying. Take that off what is left I live on. What I live on covers my prescriptions .I draw out enough per month . Still waiting on my bank statement. I emptied mail box Sunday, Will be getting tax notices. *


----------



## newcolorado

*Yep. I got bank statement and I was right. I did good for 2015. Got my once a year bills and enough to cover them and money left. Not lot but money. I will start the year ok. Now if I do not get medical bills extra and such. *


----------



## newcolorado

*2015 was my 4th year here It has taken that long to work out new budget with just SS income. It took me time and changes. Moving here did cost me. This eating out once a week costs me. But no cabin fever. Probably a good thing and money well spent. I do shopping then and do go on the senior bus outings. I am kind of settled in here now. This getting old is hard. I try to stay active. I need work out a time budget to get more done. hope. *


----------



## Steve in PA

We have been using Quicken since 2003 so I am able to track every dollar we spent going back to then. My budgets are based on 3 year averages. (Last year + year prior x2)/3. Things have leveled off so to speak but our assets aren't climbing as much as they did when we first started out. I guess that's to be expected since a lot has changed since 2003. Oh how I wish we could use those numbers still!

I am watching everything much more closely now as I've decided that I am retiring in 9 years from this past January 31st. Our oldest has graduated High School, private christian school because our public schools are terrible. So his tuition is no longer a drain. I put a meager amount in a 529 forever and now that's my contribution to his college. It should get him through 2 years debt free if he's smart.

My daughter also attends the christian school and has a 529 for college but I think she will probably get more scholarship opportunities than him. My truck has 125k on it and should go another 125k easily. My wife's car should be paid off this year and besides our mortgage that is our only debt.

8 years and 350 days to go!


----------



## light rain

Steve, you didn't say what yr. in school your daughter was in. Some unsolicited advice is... make sure she requests her teachers references early and then periodically checks and asks if they sent in the forms. If she waits until late in the game the teachers are getting overwhelmed by other students requests.

One of our kids went to college with a full 4 yr. scholarship inc. books and meal ticket. It was a blessing for him and for us...

Our other child got several scholarships too and for other parents I would say, get them to start taking the act/sat in middle school so by the time they take the last one to count toward college the fear of the unknown is no longer an issue.


----------



## Steve in PA

light rain said:


> Steve, you didn't say what yr. in school your daughter was in. Some unsolicited advice is... make sure she requests her teachers references early and then periodically checks and asks if they sent in the forms. If she waits until late in the game the teachers are getting overwhelmed by other students requests.
> 
> One of our kids went to college with a full 4 yr. scholarship inc. books and meal ticket. It was a blessing for him and for us...
> 
> Our other child got several scholarships too and for other parents I would say, get them to start taking the act/sat in middle school so by the time they take the last one to count toward college the fear of the unknown is no longer an issue.


 She's only in 5th grade so we have plenty of time. My retirement date puts her at 20 years old.


----------



## newcolorado

*I made it to big city week ago today. Son and DIL had to go in. I paid part of the trip as they took me 5 places I needed to go and DIL only 2 and then we shopped for food. Got my med records changed to the doctor up here. DIL does filling in and does my checks to speed things up. My vision is poor. Checking account really dropped down that day. I am set with basic things for pantry. Buy milk and eggs should about do it. Checking account will recover. *

*I can say MacDonalds is not a cheap place to eat. I went to city yesterday on senior bus and stormy on pass so we ate there to save time. $6.33 for Fish sandwich and fries, No drink, I had water. Two more dollar could had full meal. Fries I only ate part as too salty. Fish was good. Fast place. *

*I go back in strict budger for March. Got my appt with new doctor late March , Will see how that goes. *


----------



## Mike CHS

For the last 3 years we have been living on what we will be getting when we retire to Tennessee at the end of April. We have been renovating a house on 20 acres there that we completely gutted after we bought it 3 years ago so there was a ton of $ that went out in addition to our normal budget. We still have some flooring to put down in one room but everything else is done and paid for including a new 32'x62' work shop. We planned for a long time and God willing we will be fine.

I have sort of been stalling because I wanted the renovation to come out of current wages instead of savings but we agreed to put the house on the market and move when it sold. We listed it last week on Tuesday and got a contract on Friday morning.


----------



## newcolorado

*Last week get notice electric is going up in March. Way I read it could be up to $10 some months. I need budget $10 a month. After a few bills will get a better idea but that is what I will allow. *


----------



## iahomesteader

We are blessed in so many ways and don't take a thing for granted. Last year was great, this year will be even better. 7 years ago we "cut the cord", left our "real" jobs and moved to 8 acres in so. Iowa. We live off grid. We do have a small propane refrigerator and hope to eliminate that this year. Otherwise, no utilities. We do pay for cell phone, flip phone. $60 for Internet was not in the budget so we go to the library, 12 miles away, and use that for free. one vehicle, 1999 3/4 pickup which we use for our older slide in camper. Hoop house green house and heirloom garden seed. Hubby restores (rebuilds) canned ham travel trailers (1950s and older) and has 3 more to finish. Then we are going to tiny house living. Now that we are retired, stuff is just that, stuff. We love primitive camping and just spent 3 months exploring western/so. Texas so tiny house will be easy. We are hoping to maybe buy a little piece of land in the north (Wy or SD maybe) for summer living and then go south in the winter (camp for free!) Praying all have a great new year....reach for your dreams!


----------



## sisterpine

I just now realized that I have been putting off all tax issues YIKES. I have not even looked at my expenses for our first full year here. My head is hanging low and I have no idea how much I spent in animal feed even. Note to self....get it done!


----------



## newcolorado

*I need to file taxes too. Do not owe. I am still upset over having to change doctors. I have not met him yet, I get notice yesterday hospital/clinic has changed their doctors around. Doctor I signed with will be full time now along with a couple more. Should be better I guess than every other week. I had to get appt set for week he would be on. Check on my heart every 6 months. Did not matter what week. I can not see it will save me any having local doctor but should be better. *

*My daughter said may hold memorial service in warm weather for her husband and his father be in Wyo. My son here said we will go if can. Job/ Guess I need Budget gas money for that. And could be a memorial service for my other son's wife who died last week. Money in checking to cover it ok but want it balance end of year. *


----------



## frogmammy

You know what irritates me? When they raise prices on drugs, "It's ONLY $5"...yeah right...$5 EACH!

Or, my electric bill states that this year I've used 15% less than last year. And then I get a letter that my electric base charge will go up $3.80 a month. And my water will be going up $4 a month so they can make improvements. Everybody with their hand out says, "It's only...." I am TIRED of hearing "It's only"!!! Wonder what happens if I say, "It's only in your dreams, buddy!"

Mon


----------



## light rain

Newcolorado, sorry so many sad passings in such a short time. I am glad you will be able to work the trips into your budget.

Frogmammy, even though you are inclined to speak your mind ... take a big breath first and think the whole thing through. THEY are the ones that make the electricity come to your house. In our country we give billions away to nations who would demolish us at the first opportunity and tell our older folks pay up. Sad but true...


----------



## frogmammy

Well, my point being...your (speaking collectively) *ONLY* $5, may be someone else's daily food budget for two. 

Mon


----------



## newcolorado

*I hate checking account/bank statements. They got it out early this month as got today. I will have to write a doctor copay check this month. This budgeting, *


----------



## sisterpine

My goal this year is to continue reducing my short term debt and keep track of where each dollar goes.


----------



## Steve in PA

For anyone interested in tracking income/expenses with software, we have switched over from Quicken to Homebank. It's free and accepts Quicken files so you won't lose anything in the switch.

http://homebank.free.fr/


----------



## newcolorado

*Sisterpine *
*Save all receipts and if none have a little notebook or paper with you to write it down. I wrote out slip when I get home but easy to forget something. My problem is getting checks wrote and mailed on time, I need work on that. I need get stamps this week for sure. *

*I can not find Med Ins payment on my bank statement. Out standing. *


----------



## Allen W

newcolorado said:


> *Sisterpine *
> *Save all receipts and if none have a little notebook or paper with you to write it down. I wrote out slip when I get home but easy to forget something. My problem is getting checks wrote and mailed on time, I need work on that. I need get stamps this week for sure. *
> 
> *I can not find Med Ins payment on my bank statement. Out standing. *


Don't get too many stamps, they are going to lower the price, in mid April I believe, two cents.


----------



## newcolorado

*Stamps are 49 today. Why would they lower the price?*


----------



## newcolorado

*I looked it up. If they do will save me like 8 to 10 cents a month. *


----------



## Allen W

newcolorado said:


> *Stamps are 49 today. Why would they lower the price?*


It's the government, is it supposed to make sense? Not any thing I thought I would see happen.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I just paid my last payment on my student loans last week! The only thing left to pay off is our house, so now we can put the student loan payment toward the house too.

I looked at our budget early last year. Logistically, we should be much more in debt right now. I haven't been able to work, and our budget was in the red. But God has greatly provided. $$ and things have shown up when we've needed them.


----------



## pixiedoodle

thekingstable said:


> i just paid my last payment on my student loans last week! The only thing left to pay off is our house, so now we can put the student loan payment toward the house too.
> 
> I looked at our budget early last year. Logistically, we should be much more in debt right now. I haven't been able to work, and our budget was in the red. But god has greatly provided. $$ and things have shown up when we've needed them.



good for you!! I use to think we should have our "small retirement home" paid off before we retired....well we didn't. Unexpected job loss several times put a halt to that plan. However we are 70(me) & 67 (husb), & still making a house payment. It's a killer! Hate it! Sometimes you can make all the plans you want & they just don't work out that way. However just keep breathing in & out & move forward. Can't go back & "un-do" but you can always move forward & "re-do", "make-do" & do the best you can with what you have. Scarlet was right when she said tomorrow is another day. Just keep going.


----------



## newcolorado

*I got unexpected bill yesterday as it has always been listed on my property taxes. Now an extra $36 a house per year. District drainage. Storm water and such. All the building that has gone on has caused it. *

*Things going ok so far this year. Had to do pantry 6 months stock up in Feb instead of March. That worked and paid part of the trip as they had to go in. I went to places I needed and paid things. *

*I went to new doctor this week. I like him and think he will work out ok. My INR was ok and my heart rate . No problems right now and do not expect to have. *

*I have cut my budget down per month. Stock up months will need more. Hopefully no big medical bills. Budget should work I hope. I have a little backup money now in checking. *


----------



## newcolorado

*My bank is changing things again. I got use to the new bank statement date and every thing on on one statement. Letter with statement says more changes. Says what do I need do? Nothing for me to do as changes will be au**tomatically done. May take two cycles, That means 2 months. They could take $30 a month out and not replace it for two months. Least way I read things. I should not be charged. I suppose all bigger banks are trying to do to cut work . Wait and see I guess. *


----------



## newcolorado

MY electric bill increase $10 this time with raise coming in. Low electric month as furnace is not running much. (blower) 

Yes I got my bank statement late this month . They fixed it so no service charge but odd way. I sure checked for that. 

I am budgeting tigher this year. On same income SS and things are up.


----------



## pixiedoodle

my meds with ins.went up about $60 a a mth, then my F plan also raised the premium another $37 a mth. yesterday my husband got notice that his F plan is also going up by $37. a mth starting in Aug. pay has not gone up, ss has not gone up either, meds have def gone up & what part the ins pays of the drugs has been NILL so far this yr. i am paying way more than the insurance company as well as the premium, so going to have to look at a dif company for our D plan ins. coverage this coming yr. we are again, paying way more than they are.
we love the F plan because we only pay the premium & they pay everything else. since we got on the F plan, my dh has had a broken leg & laid off work within 3 days of the accident, prostate cancer & surgery, leg surgery to remove all the nuts & bolts from the broken leg, a scrotal surgery for a large begnin tumor & sinus surgery, so thank god for the fabulous F plan! no matter what the premiums are, it's still cheaper than paying any portion of the hospital & dr bills. oh yes, i had a second retina surgery 8 mths ago to the tune of nearly $60,000 & i paid nothing outside of paying the premium.


----------



## Shrek

Well I was almost three grand ahead on my 2016 budget until my mother took her pick up in for servicing yesterday and her $30 oil change and tire rotation turned into $1300 worth of brake booster and cooling system repairs she didn't have the money to cover.

I didn't even wait for her to ask. I just remembered when I froze a wheel bearing and lost the front wheel of my pick up as the spindle broke when I was 17 and she and my father fixed my truck and never had me pay it back as I handed over the cash to her.


----------



## newcolorado

Shrek, good for you. My bank balance says I am doing okay this year so far.


----------



## light rain

Many things have improved financially and I take no credit. I attribute it to prayer and a merciful God. 

Got the freezer stocked with strawberries that a kind family offered for me to pick. DH and I spent several hours rinsing, capping and freezing. Not to forget labeling/dating which I have a tendency to do...:ashamed:

Also getting currants picked and frozen. We have black, red and champagne. DH says the consort taste like gasoline but when I put them into a meat dish they add an "interesting" flavor. I like it but DH is undecided....

With what extra $$ we have, we are paying off debt, getting the vehicles in better shape and doing home repairs. We have greens, herbs, snow peas and cukes coming in. Down the road if all goes well we'll have potatoes, peppers and tomatoes. I am still using up frozen tomatoes from 2 yrs. ago...

I know I focus in on food to the exclusion of other financial aspects but in our family food is a big expense. Hope everyone has a good week and a good summer!


----------



## lmrose

Here in Canada we are very fortunate that the government gives an Old Age Pension to everyone 65 yrs and older at least for now they do. We are being warned that everyone under 50 yrs now better make arrangements for their own pension because by the time they are 65 yrs the government coffers will have run dry!.
But for us 65 yrs or older we get Old Age Pension of about $500 a month. For those who have no other income they give another $500 a month. Those over a ceiling income which I can't recall what it is; do not get OAS.Then there is Canada Pension for those who paid into it during their working years. It is comparable to Social Security in the USA> The medical system is paid for through our sales taxes which in Nova Scotia is 15% on all goods and services. Medical doctors are in short supply and the system does not work perfectly but they manage to do the job when it is necessary. So one can live without medical insurance if careful and don't have long term medical needs.
In our 70's now we need to make drastic changes in our life style. My husband can not keep farming as he did all his life. It is too much work and he has an enlarged heart and has spells with his blood pressure dropping and heart racing. I feel good but my vision is more impaired than ever. I still see but not a lot and the conditiun cann not be fixed with out great risk.
So we aree making adjustments. We subdivided the farm and are selling off the house, barn and three acres. We are keeping five acres and will camp there and garden in season. With the money from the sale we are buying a very small house in town. Taxes are higher in town so we found the smallest house possible that meets our needs. That way we can be in town winters nice and warm with hot water heat and no wood to haul unless the power goes off. Then there is a fire place for heat.We will still grow our food in the country so our diet won't change. As long as my husband can drive we will go back and forth. But if he needs dialysis as he has only one kidney; we will have a house near the hospital . This was a hard three years financially because of expenses connected with selling and moving. We saved our pension and literally lived off the garden, chickens and goats to save for this move. It took five years to even find a small house in town with a basement and attic for food storage; that we could afford. The requirements were it had to be under 800 sq ft and have a small lot to avoid being gouged on property tax. The house we found is 720 sq. ft. It had to be built between 1920 and 1955 which were the years they were still building real wood houses. This one was built in 1929. We required a cement basement and walk up attic.It could not have an oil forced air furnace because I am allergic to oil and it had to have wood heat as an alternative. After five years of searching we found what we need. 
Now we are moving our garden shed out back on the farm and put a basement under it. We are allowed to do that, camp in a travel trailer and garden but because it is agricultural land we are not allowed to build a house there or have power or inside running water. To that we would need to re classify the land and build a very expensive little house built according to code which we don't want to do.
Because we are older this will give us the best of both worlds town and country. Our goat and 4 chickens will board during the winter months. Any way it is our plan which we could not afford to do accept for the Old Age Pension Canada gives. Something has to be good about getting older!


----------



## newcolorado

Inflation went up 2 tenths of one per cent in June. SS uses June, July and Aug? We will know in Oct if a raise . 2017 my budget will be less. I figure RM Med Ins will go up again. I pay Medicare and RM. My checking account balance looks good at this point but money for property taxes and and such . I sure do not plan on more money in 2017.


----------



## newcolorado

My Med Ins Just jumped my copay to $50 on one prescriptions .. Druggist said do better with out my Ins. Was $25. Had been $7.50 copay,


----------



## newcolorado

Fri went to look at reading glasses. DIL will start the order for them today. Very high priced. No way will they fit into my budget. And a magnifier . If I have to make a trip or two to Denver for the glasses. I hope to stay under $8000.00. I will say it medical and it comes out of savings. 

Other wise my budget is ok. It will handle my 3 8ft tables and a lamp I bought. I am glad to be near end of his month. I paid for lunch and trip to big city. Son hunted and made so many stops for me.


----------



## Midgard

Newcolorado - You might consider buying glasses online. I pay about $30 for single vision glasses at zenni optical.com. 

Ed


----------



## newcolorado

Dealer/Rep will bring the glasses over here from Denver and magnifier and things.. but he says I he thinks does not need magnifier. Just the glasses. . Glasses his new ones just out are $3200.00 . Over 3 thousand dollars. Eye doctor can not help me any more. We tried. Rep told DIL he has never worked with a perspn like me . It will not fit into my budget.


----------



## ceresone

i guess i am not the only one1 the years hubby was sick, we went thru our saving and his 401k, After his death 4 years ago, i had to refinance our farm--but i have always lived on a budget. BUT-- some "kind" person dumped 3 dogs on me 3 days after his death. I do sleep better at night now tho. Feed for the 2 elderly horses. 80 a month, cat food 25, 50 for dogs--so--the place the budget gets cut is groceries! Most of my bills are deducted autmatically, except for 3, nd i keep close check on the bank online. This month, had to have my locks changed, wills and legal papers done, plus the pre buy for propane. Garden--racoons crossed electric fence--but I beat them to some corn. GOOD LORD willing, I'll get ahead-someday


----------



## cowbelle

I've not been on this thread before, but am about to retire, (1 month!!) so thought I'd join in. I'm very fortunate that the young man who leases my 20 acre hayfield has offered to buy the whole place and give me a lifetime lease for nothing for the house. He has a lawyer drawing up the papers now, so by the time I'm retired, I won't have any mortgage payment, and for 5 years he'll make payments to me. That on top of my SS, the postal retirement, and Thrift Savings Plan monthly payments should make it possible for me to live, comfortably, if not well. The big thing is that I won't have to move. 

The Thrift Savings Plan is the gov't retirement savings plan where they match up to 5%, and it's been a really good investment choice. Very low fees, and good performance. I can choose how much to take out per month, and hopefully still have some to leave to my daughter.

The health insurance question has been a big one for me. I have Medicare A and B, and can continue the gov't health into retirement, which includes prescriptions. I have tried to compare keeping it with getting a Medigap plan and a Part D, to supplement Medicare A&B, but have found it difficult. Has anyone else had this dilemma ? If I do nothing, the gov't plan will continue, so I am covered, but don't know if it will cost more than the Supplement plans.

I'm 74, and in relatively good health, so look forward to being able to garden and sew for a few years, and not have to get out on the roads to work in the snowy months. I tend to be a recluse, so making myself get out and be around others will be my biggest challenge.


----------



## ceresone

dont know if it helps any, but i have plan f, which keeps going up--almost 200 a month now--with prescription coverage another 25


----------



## newcolorado

I have Medicare and Rocky Mountain and it ha drug Ins and copays. RM has been doing pretty good..
\
\


----------



## light rain

As far as changes we are making we are changing lp provider. I got discussing propane with two friends (whose judgment I respect) and found out that they have been using the one we are switching to for years. 

We are also trying to put a little more $'s away for emergencies to reduce the stress. 

We got a call from a friend next door who said "we just dropped a dead oak if you want to come see if you want it for firewood". I was over there in about 15 minutes. Sure I do! Thanks so much! That conversation happened Sat. and yesterday I went over and started cutting and moving the small branches and began cutting the trunk. I hope to have it cut and stacked in our yard by Friday. Pounded 4 of those steel posts in when I got home Sat. and got what I had cut off of DH's truck. Today I may let it slide and give my back a chance to recover. Also plan to buy a tube of Aspercreme when out today...

We are buying more in bulk from Costco when they have sales. Food and heat are two major expenses that we focus on when discussing budgeting. So between DH and I, we are attempting to take nothing for granted and appreciate even the smallest blessings. Found out that approach is keeping us much more content.

Cowbelle, do you plan to have your "own" lawyer look over the contract before signing those papers?


----------



## newcolorado

Yes U agree have your lawyer read the contract I will be getting a contract maybe soon.. Talked to CpA on taxes, I will 20% plus taxed on SS. You are way different.


----------



## frogmammy

Cowbelle, I kept my government health insurance because I am just not sure what Medicare will do in the future, and I didn't want ALL my healthcare eggs in the same basket. I still have Medicare A&B.

Mon


----------



## Ana Bluebird

Wow, this is a pretty old thread, last posting was April, 2015. I'm wondering if people are any better now. I think we are doing better, mainly because my husband took a parttime job, but it's not going to last.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Wow, I originally started this thread and I didn't realize it was from 2014. A lot has changed since then, dh was self employed for about 20 years and last summer took a job working for the county in maintenance. It's been a good move and he just celebrated a year in June. I'm also working part time just to have a little extra until I can return to work full time in about 3 years after everyone has graduated. Just graduated our oldest daughter this past spring and she plans to live at home and go to school, already started on her associates her senior year. Proud of all three of my kids, they've all been working all summer and it's nice to see that they can make money and save it at 15, 16 & 18, they all got started young and have learned what hard work is.


----------



## newcolorado

Things do change. There will have to be some changes here. My costs are up. I am going to try to cut my milk bill. not cut down. store here high . Milk is 1.75 in Vernal plus tax, I pay $3.34 here.


----------



## pixiedoodle

as we come to another years end we once again realize everything has gone up but our income. not sure you can count the SS raise of 3/10 of 1 percent as much help. wow! everything has gone up way more than this SS raise! maybe that is ok for those not sturuggling with outgo exceeding income? we have been retired 4 yrs & already find that our income is sooo much less compared to out-go now. we figure by the time we pay all of our mthly obligations we may have $50 leftover if we are lucky. dh does work a PT job which helps fill in the empty spots but it is still not something we can count on since it is PT & could end any day. we are trying to keep our non-monthly expenses down as low as possible but everyone has unexpected expences pop up. just worry about being able to stay up with this in yrs to come. 
you just never know what life is going to hand you & usually not at the best time. having a house pd. for would be grand but it isn't. apts. & house rental exceeeds our house payment. utilities certainly don't go down nor does medical, prescriptions, insuances, taxes , vet bills etc. so, we just have to constantly cut back every place we can & try to stay a few bucks ahead of the out go. 
we are pretty sure we not not the only ones playing the game month to month, so we do all that we can & continue to look for ways to cut expenses. i am just guessing we are not alone in these efforts.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Well in this household, we have 3 budgets. The house budget, his budget and her budget. The house budget is where his SS money goes into. That is pretty snug most of the time. My SS goes in my checking account, which is part of my budget. My SS is the money for school taxes, property taxes, vehicle insurance, house insurance, and other holes that need to be filled in. I set this up a few years ago, like this, and it works for keeping the bills paid on time. If my SS was in our main budget, then the big 1x a year bills, might be a struggle to get paid on time. This way, I just transfer money over when the bill is due. Sure makes for less stress. The hubby is retired and has a part time job that starts in late April, and this year, went part way into November. That is his money and I don't ask for any of it for the budget. He is supposed to set money aside for the winter months, but usually he doesn't set much aside and come middle of winter, he is expecting the main budget to put gas in his truck, and feed the wild birds, etc. I told him the wild birds are not a priority in our household budget. I have my chickens and the egg money is their feed money. They pay their way. So sometimes, we just don't see eye to eye on how money is spent. It has made things less stressful to have separate budgets. Next year, the budget goes tighter due to him turning 65 and going on medicare. This year, he had 3 surgeries since August, and the only thing that saved us, was he had good health insurance. I plan on doing a budget for next year on paper soon, and see how close we can stick to it. Time will tell.


----------



## TheMartianChick

TheMartianChick said:


> Hubby retired in January, so I am still tweaking the monthly budget. So far, I am learning that I am not as disciplined with grocery spending as I thought that I was. In the first two months of the year, we have gone out for lunch more often than the plan allows. In our defense, the month of February includes Valentine's Day, hubby's birthday and our anniversary!
> 
> We've saved a bit of money by opting not to pay for vision and dental insurance yet, since we already had those types of services completed at the end of 2014.
> 
> Our heating bills for the past 2 months are higher than we'd like due to the bitter cold temperatures and the fact that we ran low on firewood. Despite these things, we are counting our blessings and think that we're doing pretty well. When spring arrives, the spending will begin in earnest as we will be working on our current properties and buying a new one. With our fingers crossed, we are hoping that we locate another good rental and not a money pit!


A lot has happened in the nearly 2 years since I last posted here. Of course, some things have remained the same.Hubby is still fully retired while I still perform consulting work and am a full-time student. We never did buy another rental property as we didn't like what was available on the market. Instead, we raised the rent on a couple of our houses when tenants moved out and the new tenants were installed quickly, so we improved our rental income stream. We also bought a condo in Florida so that we can escape the winter's cold. (Don't ask me why I am currently in NY battling an impending snowstorm as I type this!)

I've gotten better about staying within the grocery budget but seem to do less cooking from scratch. Hubby has picked up the slack in that department, though he doesn't cook many foods that I actually eat! 

We are picking up vision and dental insurance this year and rely upon Obamacare for health insurance. The premiums did increase by about $50 per month for the same Blue Cross policy. We didn't want to switch to a new carrier though there were a couple of policies that were more in line with what we paid last year.

November and December have been the months of failing appliances. We have replaced 2 fridges in rental properties and will probably have to replace the one in Florida and the one in our NY home. Yesterday, my hubby and a friend installed a new furnace in our house and a hot water tank failed today in a rental. We still can't seem to gauge how much firewood we need to get through winter and are running lower than I like. The problem is that we've never had someone at home 24 hours per day. Next year, I'm going to buy 15 cords. We can't possibly use that much, right?

Overall, we are doing really well. We have some concerns about what changes the new administration will bring in DC, but we have contingency plans and don't want to spend our time worrying.


----------



## cowboy joe

Took a bit of my own advice for a change, quit the rat race and started 'semi-retirement' earlier this year. Good idea, I'd do it again in a heartbeat with a few changes. Healthcare cost are a killer. Remind me to thank our politicians next time they start thinking about getting involved in what should be a free market. I took a part time job to help offset the cost. So far, so good. One thing I underestimated was the cost of all the projects I had planned. Yep, most have some cost attached, even things as simple as painting a room. I've had to spread out the 'to do' list a bit. That's alright, wetting a line at the local fishing hole is cheap and I've met a bunch of like minded folks at thrift shops, garage sales and auctions, plus picked up some good deals in the process.


----------



## TheMartianChick

cowboy joe said:


> Took a bit of my own advice for a change, quit the rat race and started 'semi-retirement' earlier this year. Good idea, I'd do it again in a heartbeat with a few changes. Healthcare cost are a killer. Remind me to thank our politicians next time they start thinking about getting involved in what should be a free market. I took a part time job to help offset the cost. So far, so good. *One thing I underestimated was the cost of all the projects I had planned. Yep, most have some cost attached, even things as simple as painting a room. I've had to spread out the 'to do' list a bit.* That's alright, wetting a line at the local fishing hole is cheap and I've met a bunch of like minded folks at thrift shops, garage sales and auctions, plus picked up some good deals in the process.


We found that to be true, as well! We had planned for a bunch of projects and thought that our budget was grounded in reality. However, we were only able to do about 2/3rds of the work with the money that we had set aside for repairs and projects. We had expected hubby's retirement account to grow at a faster pace. Instead, the market was fickle and we lost money before finally gaining some ground. For that reason, we have not taken any more money out to finish up the rest of the work. 

Hubby picks up sporadic odd jobs fixing cars for people but those come in spurts. He doesn't work on any cars once the weather gets cold. We utilized thrift and consignment stores to outfit the condo and consider ourselves to be fortunate to have really great neighbors in Florida. They are always willing to share what they know about local shops and repair people, so we've had really good experiences. We were also able to re-purpose a lot of things from our NY home, too. 

I recently began doing product reviews for an online retailer and that has been nice. You don't earn money but you do get free merchandise. So far, I've gotten some nice small kitchen items. I'm giving a couple of them away as holiday gifts and keeping the others for the condo.


----------



## CountryMom22

Even though hubby and I are both still working, we are self employed and never know what our income will be month to month, so budgeting is almost impossible. Sometimes we have to wait 90 days or more for a client to pay what they owe. We have found that our costs keep going up, but the market won't bear an increase in our pricing. Not sure what we can do about that.

I'm trying to stretch the grocery budget, but with hubby and two teenage boys it's hard. We did pay off our mortgage last year, which has been a godsend. You would think we would have money to put away now, but we don't. The bills keep going up and sucking up the now "extra" money, as if there is such a thing as extra money!

Oldest son is now out of school and working full time so he is paying rent which helps. We don't want to depend on his money though because he will be moving out eventually.

We have some money set aside for retirement, but not enough as our youngest son has special needs and we've had to pay for a lot of therapy that our insurance didn't cover. And don't get me started on our health insurance premiums!

We try to live frugally, but when things break down, they need to be replaced/fixed, which we try to do as much as we can ourselves. Not sure what the future will bring, so we will just try to roll with the punches.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jlynnp

My DH retired 3 1/2 yrs ago just before we moved to TN. I feel we are very fortunate financially compared to many others. DH had a wonderful job with an outstanding retirement plan and very good health ins which has continued into his retirement. While he does pay over $100 a month for his medicare our Aetna policy which covers me and acts as a supplement for him only costs us about $40. a month. We still have to be careful and not go overboard on things like eating out, vacations, clothing and so forth. Luckily all of our vehicles are paid for and should last us as long as they need to. Our utilities here are not to bad, the water bill is higher than we paid in Michigan but out electric is lower and now that we learned an expensive lesson on buying propane after our first winter our LP bill is reasonable. 
Dh has mentioned a part time job just to keep busy but has not convinced himself he really wants to do it. 
I am not looking forward to my going on Medicare as it will increase our expenses for health insurance but I guess there is n alternative. Will just need to tighten out belts a bit.


----------



## Midgard

It was a pretty good year for Tammy. She expanded her garden and had bumper crops of tomatoes, squash, greens, and more. In her spare time she fostered kittens for the local animal sanctuary, took care of the pets, and canned food. We are in good shape thanks to her hard work. 

Unfortunately, I did not do well this year. I had two back operations in the same place. Because of serious back problems, I had to hire a young man to do all the summer work that I would normally take care of. Additionally, I had to buy wood instead of cutting my own. Bailey, our big dog, ate the seat belt part into which the belt fastens. That was another $310. The big propane generator had to be replaced. A much smaller diesel generator cost $1700. Income from a rental did not begin to cover the condo association fees or the $2500 condo assessment to fix the roof - again! Taxes... I don't want to go there. I wish I was in the same bracket as certain politicians so I could pay a lower and fairer amount. 

Unfortunately, I could not afford to visit my grandsons in the east this year. Next for sure. 

I did not reduce my charity to others. There are so many people who have a far greater need than Tammy and I. Giving to others is very important to us. 

All told, we are blessed and thankful for our wonderful life. We do hope that some things are better next year. 

Ed


----------

